# dhcp vs dhcpcd: servono entrambi?

## ReDirEct__

Salve, siccome è da un pò che ho problemi con nm-applet e dhcpcd ho deciso di usare dhclient per vedere se qualcosa cambiava. Se rimuovo dhcpcd la rete non va... mentre se lo riemergo funziona tutto tranne che nm-applet dice che non sono connesso. Ho bisogno di entrambi dunque per far andare la rete?

----------

## djinnZ

Non è facile individuare il problema con così poche informazioni, mi pare che una volta era sconsigliato avere sia dhcp che dhclient ma non vedo dove sia il problema ad averli entrambi. Od usare dhcpcd come client e dhcpd come server.  O rimpiazzare l'uno per l'altro.

Neanche con gli script rc vuol saperne?

Non uso networkmanager ma le use flag sono quelle giuste (nel tuo caso "dhclient -dhcpcd")? hai provato a ricompilarlo?

Hai configurato correttamente /etc/conf.d/net* ?

devi usare modules="dhclient" se non vuoi che sbagli (ovviamente non tengo conto della possibilità che tu abbia lasciato modules=dhcpcd e le relative opzioni).

E dopo aver cancellato un pacchetto e caldamente consigliato depclean (con le precauzioni del caso) e rebuild dei pacchetti che vi poggiano ( qdepends -q ) oltre all'ovvio etc-update.

I log dicono qualcosa?

e via dicendo.

----------

## ReDirEct__

Sisi... tutto configurato... ma penso sia un bug dell'ebuild di networkmanager. L'ho emerso con entrambe le flag dhclient e dhcpcd attive e ora dhclient parte. Questo è il log di networkmanager senza la use dhcpcd:

```
gentoo redirect # NetworkManager --no-daemon

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.8.4.0) is starting...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> modem-manager is now available

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Can't open /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf for wireless security

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (eth1) = 802-3-ethernet

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:eth1, id:System (eth1), uuid: 93643886-e1a1-7d56-788a-610b914a3797

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for eth1

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: DHCP client id: 1:0:a0:24:ab:fb:9c

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified eth1:1

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Hostname updated to: gentoo

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initialzation complete!

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Loaded plugin ifnet: (C) 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation, Inc. To report bugs please use bugs.gentoo.org with [networkmanager] or [qiaomuf] prefix.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (11110720) ... get_connections.

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (11110720) connections count: 1

NetworkManager[14733]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ... 

NetworkManager[14733]:    keyfile:     error: File permissions (100644) or owner (0) were insecure

NetworkManager[14733]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): carrier is OFF

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): new Ethernet device (driver: 'skge' ifindex: 4)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): now managed

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): bringing up device.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): preparing device.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'forcedeth' ifindex: 2)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth0): now managed

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager[14733]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

NetworkManager[14733]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/sit0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> NetworkManager is running with OpenRC...

 * status: started

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): carrier now ON (device state 2)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 40)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) starting connection 'System (eth1)'

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> dhclient started with pid 14763

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client 4.2.2 Gentoo-r2

Copyright 2004-2011 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/

Usage: dhclient [-1dvrx] [-nw] [-p <port>]

                [-s server-addr] [-cf config-file] [-lf lease-file]

                [-pf pid-file] [--no-pid] [-e VAR=val]

                [-sf script-file] [interface]

This version of ISC DHCP is based on the release available

on ftp.isc.org.  Features have been added and other changes

have been made to the base software release in order to make

it work better with this distribution.

Please report for this software via the Gentoo Bugzilla site:

    http://bugs.gentoo.org/

exiting.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): DHCPv4 client pid 14763 exited with status 1

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Marking connection 'System (eth1)' invalid.

NetworkManager[14733]: <warn> Activation (eth1) failed.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): deactivating device (reason: 0).

^CNetworkManager[14733]: <info> caught signal 2, shutting down normally.

NetworkManager[14733]: <warn> quit request received, terminating...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): now unmanaged

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 3 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): cleaning up...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth1): taking down device.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> (eth0): taking down device.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> ((null)): removing resolv.conf from /sbin/resolvconf

No resolv.conf for interface NetworkManager

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> Clearing nscd hosts cache.

NetworkManager[14733]: <info> exiting (success)

```

Sembra che networkmanager non riesca ad avviare correttamente dhclient. Mentre questo è con la flag dhcpcd attiva:

```
 gentoo redirect # tail -n 50 /var/log/messages 

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 22102

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost dhcpcd[22102]: version 5.2.12 starting

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> (eth1): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost dhcpcd[22102]: eth1: rebinding lease of 10.129.57.199

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost dhcpcd[22102]: eth1: acknowledged 10.129.57.199 from 10.129.57.196

Oct  1 20:05:28 localhost dhcpcd[22102]: eth1: checking for 10.129.57.199

Oct  1 20:05:29 localhost avahi-daemon[5699]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth1.IPv6 with address fe80::211:d8ff:fea0:ad15.

Oct  1 20:05:29 localhost avahi-daemon[5699]: New relevant interface eth1.IPv6 for mDNS.

Oct  1 20:05:29 localhost avahi-daemon[5699]: Registering new address record for fe80::211:d8ff:fea0:ad15 on eth1.*.

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost dhcpcd[22102]: eth1: leased 10.129.57.199 for 3600 seconds

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost avahi-daemon[5699]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth1.IPv4 with address 10.129.57.199.

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost avahi-daemon[5699]: New relevant interface eth1.IPv4 for mDNS.

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost avahi-daemon[5699]: Registering new address record for 10.129.57.199 on eth1.IPv4.

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> (eth1): DHCPv4 state changed preinit -> bound

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info>   address 10.129.57.199

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info>   prefix 21 (255.255.248.0)

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info>   gateway 10.129.56.1

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info>   nameserver '62.101.93.101'

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info>   nameserver '83.103.25.250'

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info>   domain name 'fastwebnet.it'

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Scheduling stage 5

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Done scheduling stage 5

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

Oct  1 20:05:33 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Oct  1 20:05:34 localhost dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth1 to 10.129.57.196 port 67

Oct  1 20:05:34 localhost dhclient: DHCPACK from 10.129.57.196

Oct  1 20:05:34 localhost dhclient: bound to 10.129.57.199 -- renewal in 1523 seconds.

Oct  1 20:05:34 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> (eth1): writing resolv.conf to /sbin/resolvconf

Oct  1 20:05:34 localhost bluetoothd[5259]: accept: Socket operation on non-socket (88)

Oct  1 20:05:34 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Clearing nscd hosts cache.

Oct  1 20:05:34 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

Oct  1 20:05:35 localhost dbus[5220]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

Oct  1 20:05:35 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Policy set 'System (eth1)' (eth1) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Oct  1 20:05:35 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) successful, device activated.

Oct  1 20:05:35 localhost NetworkManager[22065]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

Oct  1 20:05:35 localhost dbus[5220]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Oct  1 20:05:40 localhost dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth1 to 10.129.57.196 port 67

Oct  1 20:05:40 localhost dhclient: DHCPACK from 10.129.57.196

Oct  1 20:05:40 localhost dhclient: bound to 10.129.57.199 -- renewal in 1796 seconds.

```

Dove invece riesce ad usare dhclient. Appena ho due secondo segnalo il bug.

----------

## djinnZ

Per strani motivi (non mi sono accorto che stavo digitando in un'altra finestra) è saltata una parte del post. Rivedi quello che ho scritto. Scusa.

ma opterei per networkmanager che crede di avere a che fare con dhcpcd piuttosto che con dhclient quindi 

```
emerge -C dhcpcd

emerge dhcp

USE=dhclient -dhcpcd" emerge -1 networkmanager
```

 e viceversa.

Ti ripeto che non lo conosco ma non è che nella configurazione si tiene qualcosa sul modulo dhcp da usare in barba ai cambiamenti?

----------

## ReDirEct__

Questo è il file /etc/conf.d/net

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

modules="dhclient"

###### Connection Configuration ######

config_eth1="dhcp"

```

Per quanto riguarda l'output di qdepends -q non mi da nessun paccheto. I log li ho postati su. A me sembra che chiami correttamente dhclient:

```
Oct  1 20:05:34 localhost dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth1 to 10.129.57.196 port 67

Oct  1 20:05:34 localhost dhclient: DHCPACK from 10.129.57.196

Oct  1 20:05:34 localhost dhclient: bound to 10.129.57.199 -- renewal in 1523 seconds. 
```

Ovviamente parlo da profano...

----------

## ReDirEct__

Nono... almeno credo... ho letto su qualche bug che le vecchie versioni di networkmanager chiamavano dhclient con l'opzione -4 che con le nuove versioni è stata eliminata. Fu scritta una patch, ma ti parlo della versione 0.8.1 di NW quindi probabile che l'hanno risolto. Ma ho pensato lo stesso al fatto che magari non applica qualche patch per dhclient se non viene emerso con la flag dhcpcd... anche se mi rendo conto che è poco probabile... cmq provo rimuovere di nuovo dhcpcd e settare di nuovo le flag...

----------

## ago

Personalmente ho NM con -dhclient -dhcpcd e funziona tutto. (non ho voglia di controllare se le use tirano dipendenze o modificano altro)

net-misc/dhcpcd è installato.

----------

## ReDirEct__

mmm... non sapevo che si potesse fare a meno di entrambi con networkmanager... che modulo usi per la rete?

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> net-misc/dhcpcd è installato.

 

Ok... non avevo letto  :Smile: 

----------

## ReDirEct__

cmq niente da fare... il log è lo stesso di prima... probabilmente passa qualche parametro sbagliato a dhclient (considerando l'output che mostra il log)... domani segnalo il bug...

----------

## ago

Non scrivere più post consecutivamente, edita il precedente  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se c'è una cosa che mi fa incazzare è la gente che esegue i comandi a casaccio senza verificare. Perché siamo esseri umani e può capitare un errore banale. Il comando è qdepends -Q/--query non --quiet. Almeno lanciare un  qdepends --help e porsi la domanda "ma che avrà voluto dire quell'imbecille?" ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Gli ebuild li andrei a vedere perché la gestione delle dipendenze cambia a seconda della versione. (e qui non aiuto perché mi hai indispettito)

Ago ti ha detto che forse è meglio lasciare le use (e quindi il corrispondente --with all'automake) disabilitate per networkmanager, sommalo al mio consiglio di ricompilare con -use e forse dovresti esserci.

@Ago, Tanto per chiarire si potrebbe aggiungere alle linee guida: si parte dal rivisitare il primo messaggio, evidenziando il modo in cui è stato modificato il testo, se qualcuno nel frattempo ha risposto lo si riedita e si aggiunge un nuovo messaggio con il testo della modifica.

L'aggiunta del secondo messaggio va effettuata "cum grano salis" (e qui per citare Guareschi mi riferisco all'infinitesimale dotazione di sale in zucca che dovreste avere) e tenendo conto che praticamente è un UP.

Inutile sottolineare che questo è un forum, quindi prima si riflette su quello che si scrive e poi si procede. La telecronaca minuto per minuto è trolleggio a tutti gli effetti.

(o qualcosa del genere... la serietà non è il mio forte)

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @Ago, Tanto per chiarire si potrebbe aggiungere alle linee guida: si parte dal rivisitare il primo messaggio, evidenziando il modo in cui è stato modificato il testo, se qualcuno nel frattempo ha risposto lo si riedita e si aggiunge un nuovo messaggio con il testo della modifica.
> 
> L'aggiunta del secondo messaggio va effettuata "cum grano salis" (e qui per citare Guareschi mi riferisco all'infinitesimale dotazione di sale in zucca che dovreste avere) e tenendo conto che praticamente è un UP.
> 
> Inutile sottolineare che questo è un forum, quindi prima si riflette su quello che si scrive e poi si procede. La telecronaca minuto per minuto è trolleggio a tutti gli effetti.
> ...

 

Hai ragione, ma goditi la vita, non essere pignolo su queste banalità  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Sono pigro e non mi va di ripeterlo.

E non vorrei che cancellassero la pagina su gentoo di nonciclopedia perché diventata veritiera.  :Twisted Evil: 

Sempre che non sia cancellata nonciclopedia stessa.

----------

## ReDirEct__

mi scuso in primis per la miriade di messaggi... ma nello scambio avvenuto mi aveva già richiamato ago, e siccome aveva ragione io non ho detto niente... colpa mia di non aver editato l'ultimo messaggio e non era mia intenzione uppare il thred in alcun modo. E' stata solo una mia disattenzione. Per quanto riguarda il qdepends, non mi sono mai ritrovato ad usarlo prima d'ora, quindi ho dato per scontato che il tuo consiglio era giusto ( e ti dico la verità: il perchè me lo sono chiesto) ma siccome anche io sono pigro e vendendo che con entrambe le use flag attive funzionava perfettamente sia networkmanager sia nm-applet ho lasciato tutto così (ma per smania di curiosità proverò con il -Q). Ovviamente non voglio sollevare flame e polemiche... è solo un messaggio di scuse. In genere non mi capita mai di essere richiamato, non sono il tipo che se ne va trolleggiando quindi me ne dispiace sia per me sia per tutto il forum.

----------

## ago

Tranquillo è tutto ok   :Smile: 

Metti risolto se hai risolto.

----------

## djinnZ

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> mi scuso

 Non ti preoccupare, qui non c'è la crocifissione in sala mensa se sbagli ma si cerca solo di aiutarti a migliorare.

O per dirla diversamente, non serve scusarti perché non c'è nulla da perdonare.

Non è questione di non aver cercato soluzioni alternative.

Da quello che hai scritto è evidente che hai lanciato qdepends -q senza aver verificato. Siamo tutti esseri umani e possiamo sbagliare.

Applicare i comandi suggeriti senza cercare di capire e prima verificare è una pratica imbecille.

Mi è capitato di scrivere emerge -C (rimuove pacchetto) al posto di -G (installa da binario) parlando di come recuperare un sistema "capriccioso". Inutile sottolineare che l'errore era distruttivo, forse.

Ed è facile sbagliare e confondere -c (depclean) con -C (rimuovi) sempre per rimanere con emerge o suggerire un rm * * piuttosto che rm /dir/* o rm *\ * (non ci provare al massimo sostituisci rm con ls per capire cosa succede).

E questo credo che valga sempre come consiglio. Uomo avvisato...

Nel frattempo prova a vedere se disabilitando le use per networkmanager e ricompilando il tutto riesci a risolvere. (tra l'altro non hai mai detto quale versione hai)

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   mi scuso Non ti preoccupare, qui non c'è la crocifissione in sala mensa se sbagli ma si cerca solo di aiutarti a migliorare.
> 
> O per dirla diversamente, non serve scusarti perché non c'è nulla da perdonare.
> 
> Non è questione di non aver cercato soluzioni alternative.
> ...

 

Nulla da obbiettare  :Smile: ... ancora non ho avuto tempo, in tutto questo, di provare la soluzione che avete prescritto... spero di avere buone notizie (sono ancora alla prese con  l'aggiornamento del sistema per fargli usare le libpng15... alcuni pacchetti non ne vogliono sapere di compilare ma è un'altra storia)...

 *Quote:*   

> Nel frattempo prova a vedere se disabilitando le use per networkmanager e ricompilando il tutto riesci a risolvere. (tra l'altro non hai mai detto quale versione hai)

 

Il mio problema in realtà è il fatto che nm-applet non vuole saperne di funzionare con dhcpcd... se provo dhclient solamente il risultato lo avete visto sopra (non funza nemmeno networkmanager), se invece uso entrambe le flag funziona tutto alla perfezione (usando dhclient come modulo dhcp). Ora provo rimuovere le flag e faccio le prove con entrambi i client... e vediamo che ne esce fuori...

----------

## djinnZ

Strano perchè il 9 vuole dhcpcd come default...  :Wink: 

----------

